# Vergleich Fahrverhalten M3 / M6



## Downhoehl (17. Juli 2008)

Mich würde von den Leuten interesieren die sowohl ein M3 als auch ein M6 haben / gehabt haben, ob und wie die sich vom Fahrverhalten her unterscheiden (am besten natürlich bei gleicher Rahmengröße) , also Laufruhe, Wendigkeit usw... 

Lohnt sich der Umstieg? oder eher beim M3 bleiben???


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juli 2008)

lohnen ist immer relativ. das m3 issja auch schon saugut. 
ich hab den eindruck das bike (das m6) ist besser zu bechleunigen, spricht im std (je nachdem wie man std definiert) besser an und ist wendiger.
noch dazu isses leiser, als der laute monocoque des m3. 
steppenwolf, christiaan sagt doch auch ma was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen , wenn du das Geld nicht über hast rechnet es sich nicht ;-)) .
Sind beides Top Bikes ,beim M6 wird es nur durch den längeren Dämpfer ein bischen agiler und nicht so schwammig im Absprung (find ich ) .


----------



## Downhoehl (18. Juli 2008)

Also im Bezug auf Ansprechverhalten und Schluckvermögen hab ich absolut nix auszusetzen, im Gegenteil, da ist es der wahre Hammer. Mir ist es nur ein Stück zu träge. Ein wendigeres oder direkteres Rad würde mir da einfach besser gefallen.
Rein vom Optischen gefällt mir das M3 besser, grad wegen dem Monocoque, da steh ich total drauf und vermisse es auch bei den ganzen neuen Intense


----------



## Christiaan (18. Juli 2008)

Ich habe es noch nicht wirklich gut testen koennen, aber....

Meiner Meinung nach ist das M6 kompakter, Niedriger, fuhlt wendiger, und ist sicher minder laut! Auch das den Lenker tiefer ist als an mein m3 finde Ich Genial!(Fuer mich den Hauptgrund vom M3 auf M6 ueber zu steigen)


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Juli 2008)

könnt ihr mal eure tretlagerhöhe messen ? bitte mit gabelangabe ... thx !


----------



## Downhoehl (19. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal eure tretlagerhöhe messen ? bitte mit gabelangabe ... thx !



Also zumindest ich kann es grad net, dafür ist es zu weit weg  ;-)

Also wenn Ihr alle 3 der Meinung seit, das es Agiler ist, dann sollte ich doch einen Wechsel in Erwägung ziehen. Bzw. Ich werd wohl auf ein Intense-Testival gehen und erstmal eines Probefahren.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (19. Juli 2008)

Ja das wird das besste sein !


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal eure tretlagerhöhe messen ? bitte mit gabelangabe ... thx !



welche angabe willste denn? untere kannte des rahmens oder mitte iL?
alte oder neue dropouts?


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juli 2008)

bitte mitte IL mit neuen dropouts...thx


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Juli 2008)

~34,5 cm wenn ich mich nicht allzuarg vermessen habe
vorne boxxer wc & hinten n profilloser highroller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (19. Juli 2008)

34.5cm, mit Manitou Travis Triple 203mm und Maxxis High ROller 2.35"


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juli 2008)

brutal...das is immernoch verdammt tief. danke an euch fürs nachmessen. mein m3 hat 36,5 . ist euch der unterschied stark aufgefallen ?


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Juli 2008)

man merkts klar. aber stört ja nicht. issja eher positiv zu werten.


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Juli 2008)

In wie fern merkt man's beim fahren? Ausser dass es nicht mehr "brrrrrrrrrmpf" macht?


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> man merkts klar. aber stört ja nicht. issja eher positiv zu werten.



klar liegt die kiste wie sau aber ich glaub ich persönlich fahr zu mies als das ich mir so ein chirurgenwerkzeug antue...ich geh erstmal fremd


----------



## iRider (21. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> klar liegt die kiste wie sau aber ich glaub ich persönlich fahr zu mies als das ich mir so ein chirurgenwerkzeug antue...ich geh erstmal fremd



Kovarik hat nicht gerade das was man einen Chirurgenfahrstil nennt  

Fremdgehen? Sach jetzt bloss nich Sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (22. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> klar liegt die kiste wie sau aber ich glaub ich persönlich fahr zu mies als das ich mir so ein chirurgenwerkzeug antue...ich geh erstmal fremd



Wie kannst du blos?


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juli 2008)

fällt mir auch richtig schwer und wenn ihr später seht wohin werde ich wohl ausgepeitscht werden ;-(



@irider ich habe leider im gegensatz zu kovarik kein komplettes rennteam hinter mir mit x Austauschrahmen, da darf man auch so fahren. Bevor blöde Kommentare kommen , auch wenn ich x Rahmen hätte würde ich net so fahrne können wie der :>>>


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. Juli 2008)

Ja was kaufst du denn jetzt ??


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Juli 2008)

dhi   *duck und weg*


----------



## iRider (23. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> dhi   *duck und weg*



Fährt sich gut. Aber viel Spass mit den gebrochenen Schwingen


----------



## Blackspire (23. Juli 2008)

m3 schon verkauft?
ich suche günstig nen frame siehe signatur, viell gibt es ja mal was^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juli 2008)

rahmen schon weg sorry...

@irider ja denke is ein gut funktionierendes teil...mein kollege fährt seit 07 das teil bislang noch alles dran und er schont das rad net...ich hoffe das bleibt mir erspart


----------

